# Smaller tool rest for Jet 1236?



## AlanZ (Mar 16, 2009)

Greetings... 

I just acquired a few-year-old Jet 1236 lathe, and the supplied 12" tool rest is too big for turning pens on a mandrel (I can't get close enough).

So, what's the darling of the tool rest afficianados?

I believe the toolrest has a 1" post.

Do you suggest 6" as a good size for small works (pens, small boxes, etc)?

I see that Woodcraft and Sorby each have modular tool rest systems... does anyone use/like/dislike any of these?

I'm new to all of this, so your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## sbell111 (Mar 16, 2009)

A six inch rest is what we use for pens.

BTW, I'm pretty sure the tool rest post is 25mm.


----------



## juteck (Mar 16, 2009)

I've have better tool control with the Robust tool rest compared to the Jet stock rest or the aftermarket modular round bar tool rests.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...st_Comfort_Tool_Rest___robust_tool_rest?Args=


----------



## Manny (Mar 16, 2009)

*bah!*

Hack the sides off and make it smaller!!!!

Send pics :biggrin:


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 16, 2009)

I like the "T bar" rests.  One post and buy whatever rests you want to attach.  Real money saver if you have two different size lathes and can buy two posts and share the rests between them.

I got mine here and use the short 4" rest 95% of the time.... http://bestwoodtools.com/


----------



## Larry Gottlieb (Mar 16, 2009)

I have several tool rests. The Robust tool rest is by far the best that I have used. A 6" rest for pens works very well.

Larry


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 16, 2009)

I was looking at the Bestwoods Tools also... I'll check out Robust too

I measured the tool post and it's .998 inches... close enough to 1" for me <s>


----------



## dalemcginnis (Mar 16, 2009)

6" is good for turning with a mandrel but if you want to turn between centers get a 4".


----------



## rherrell (Mar 17, 2009)

I make my own from 1" and 3/4" stock. By far I use the short 2 1/2" one the most.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 17, 2009)

rherrell said:


> I make my own from 1" and 3/4" stock. By far I use the short 2 1/2" one the most.


Hey ole buddy ole pal... If the threads are the same on yours as mine, would you be interested in making me a 2 1/2" rest?

As I stated above, I use my 4" rest the most because it's the shortest.  I'd love to have a 2 1/2" rest then it would probably be the most used of the lot.


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 17, 2009)

I wound up ordering the tool rest from BestWoodTools.

Let's see how it works out.  I might make some of my own rests to fit their tool post.

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## marcruby (Mar 17, 2009)

I use the best woods rests for bowls but I wish the steel was a bit harder.  Inevitably I buy a new tool and forget to smooth the corners and put yet another nick in the rest.  The other thing I don;t like about those rests is that, on a larger lathe, they won't always go all the way into the center for a pen.  For that I use an old 3" Jet that is bent at an angle.

I've used the robust rests on another lathe and they are noticably better than enything else I've used.

Marc


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, I did like the design of the Robust rest (and the modified version) but I thought I'd give this a try first... especially if I decide to alternate between different tool rests on the same tool post (something that the Robust doesn't offer).

Hey, this is my first shot at it... it might work for me, or like many others, this might be just the beginning of the quest for tool rest bliss.


----------

